# Mason's Fruit Jar RB 1666?



## jinxxy3 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi all...

  Going through my jars and came across this one.  RB 9 #1666 shows Mason's Fruit Jar (two lines, arched "Mason's") in a quart aqua or #1665 Mason Fruit Jar (two lines, arched Mason, without the 's).  Mine is Mason's Fruit Jar (two lines, arched Mason's) clear pint.  Is this not listed?  Which would I go by.  I don't have RB 10, so if anyone has it and can look to see if it's listed in the new edition or has any other info, I would appreciate it.

  The jar is in pretty good condition, has a ground lip and two distinct seams.  The base is well indented, maybe half an inch or so, with a 2.  Some small bubbles and just a few minor chips around the top.

  Thanks!

  K


----------



## jinxxy3 (Feb 20, 2008)

Base


----------



## jinxxy3 (Feb 20, 2008)

Top


----------



## epgorge (Feb 20, 2008)

Now that I read it again, no there is no more reference in 10 than in RB 9. Sounds like a good question for Bob Clay. 

 Joel


----------



## bobclay (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi all,

 Thanks for the referral, but this is more of a question for Jim Sears. He knows the Mason jars as well as anyone I know. I do know there are many minor differences in many jars and we see 'unlisted' jars all the time. The Redbook is a work in progress; continually being updated from edition to edition. As soon as this edition (RB10)was printed, Doug was likely already planning the next update.

 Maybe that might be a good thread somewhere here for inclusion in future editions of the Redbook. "Jars Unlisted in Redbook 10". We have a section for that on our Ball jar site and it seems to be a good way to assimilate new reports. 

 Bob


----------



## jimsears (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually Red Book 10 does add the clear pint to listing #1666 with a value of $100+

 Jim


----------



## jinxxy3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay me!  Thank you.  []


----------

